

Ask HN: Apache Modules - jwdunne

I was just wondering if anybody knows of a good resource for learning to develop Apache 2.2 modules? Just thought it'd be an interesting way to spend my Sunday afternoon.
======
conductor
I would start here: <http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/mod/mod_example.html>

~~~
jwdunne
Didn't notice that. Much appreciated.

